# Bericht angeln in Norre Vorupor



## Rounder (20. August 2001)

Hallo,ich wollte euch noch vom angeln in Norre Vorupor berichten . Es ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her ( Anfang Mai ) aber es gibt bestimmt auch andere die gerne ein paar Tips hätten.
Also Norre Vorrupor liegt in Dänemark in der Gemeinde Thy an der Nordseeküste.
Der Ort an sich ist recht klein allerdings bekommt man dort alles was man braucht.
Es gibt zwei Supermärkte die in der Saison jeden Tag geöffnet haben ( so üblich in Dänemark ) einen Angelladen wo man das nötigste Zubehör bekommt einen Bäcker und ne Fischhalle wo man jeden Tag frischen Fisch kaufen kann.
Wir haben in einem der zahlreichen Ferienhäuser gewohnt , es gibt allerdings auch einen sehr schönen Campingplatz der mitten in den Dünen liegt .
Köder ( Tobis, Wattis ) bekommt man im Angelladen und an verschiedenen anderen Stellen in der Stadt .
Der Ort besitzt keinen Hafen die Fischerbote werden direkt auf den Strand gezogen .
Es läuft regelmäßig ein Kutter zum Angeln aus bei günstigem Wind wird bis zum Gelben Riff gefahren.
Buchungen im Angelladen vor Ort möglich.
Ich selbst habe von der sehr langen Mole und vom Strand aus geangelt .
Von der Mole fängt man hauptsächlich untermaßige Fische wie Butt, Dorsch und Witling .
Die Einheimischen sind nicht sehr erfreut das viele auch diese Fische mitnehmen was durchaus verständlich ist.
Um nicht nur untermaßige Fische zu fangen sondern auch mal was für die Pfanne hab ich im Angelladen gefragt wo man denn größere Fische fangen könnte. Dort bekam ich die Auskunft das man über den Campingplatz zum Strand laufen sollte und links abbiegen bis an die Stelle wo ein kleiner Bach ( eher ein Rinnsal ) ins Meer mündet.
Gesagt getan ich brach also zu meinem ersten Brandungsangeln auf bei Windstärke 7 und Gegenwind kein leichtes Unterfangen. Irgendwie war der Wind wohl zu stark so daß ich nicht auf die erforderlichen Wurfweiten kam und so fing ich wieder nur einen kleinen Butt.
Nur aufgeben kam für mich nicht in Frage also am nächsten Tag , bei weniger Wind, wieder an diese Stelle.
An dem Tag war ich auch nicht allein es waren bestimmt noch fünf weitere Angler da und endlich bekam ich auch Bisse! Immerhin fing ich meine ersten vier Butt die brauchbar waren und hatte viele Fehlbisse.
Andere Angler fingen wesentlich mehr was zeigt das Erfahrung die Fische bringt.
Für mich steht jedenfalls fest das ich öfter Brandungsangel machen werde , es ist ein sehr interessantes Angeln mit vielen Möglichkeiten.
An dieser Stelle danke für die Tips die ich hier und bei www.funfishingteam.de  bekommen habe bestimmt sieht man sich mal.
Zuerst muß ich allerdings die Probleme mit meinem Nachweis der Angelprüfung klären. Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Hummer (21. August 2001)

Hallo Thomas,herzlich Willkommen im Kreis der Brandungsangler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vier maßige Butt an einem Tag, das ist doch schon was!Petri!Hummer


----------



## Anderson (21. August 2001)

Hi Thomas!
Ich war auch anfang Mai in Thy.Und zwar in Agger,etwas südlich von Dir.Habe auch das erste mal in der Brandung geangelt und habe vorwiegend nur Klieschen gefangen.Es war trotz allem ein schöner Urlaub.Ach so, hab übrigens in der Fischhalle leckeren Aal bekommen und auch gegenüber ein tolles Softeis verspeisst.
Gruß Anderson


----------



## Rounder (21. August 2001)

Hallo,ja das mit dem Eis habe ich vergessen!
Vor allendingen finde ich das Lakritzeis mit Schaum toll. Muß allerdings von der richtigen Marke sein das in Vorupor war klasse das in Thyboron nicht!
Dänemark find ich persönlich echt klasse möchte gerne noch nach Als und Romo in diesem Jahr!
Fehmarn würde mich auch noch reizen.Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## havkat (21. August 2001)

Booaah! Dat lass ma nich die Fehmaraner hören!!
Fehmarn ´ne dänische Insel?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber im Ernst, die dänischen Inseln sind schon super. Kann euch auch Samsö empfehlen.
Gutes Plattfischangeln und auch im Sommer sind Meerforellen unter Land.

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Super ERni (10. März 2011)

*AW: Bericht angeln in Norre Vorupor*

JA ich war letztes Jahr ihn Norre Vorupor habe allerdings nichts gefangen:c.Werde im April wieder hinfahren und werde es auch mal am Bach probieren.

Danke für den Tipp!!! 

   Dein Super ERni

PS:Gibt auch leckere Pommes. Melde mich nach dem Test noch einmal.


----------

